#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-07
<cqfd93> salut teolemon, le night owl !
<cqfd93> salut teolemon, le night owl !
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> hou
<teolemon> hou
<teolemon> framework
<cqfd93> je bosse sur le manuel
<teolemon> on laisse tel quel
<teolemon> pour le .net
<teolemon> de wine ?
<cqfd93> ah, framework...
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai bien envie de le laisser tel quel
<cqfd93> je suis en train de récupérer des chaînes de quantal et de me les auto-valider
<cqfd93> à part ça, j'ai fait plein de screenshots
<teolemon> ok pour framework
<teolemon> j'ai auto validé des trucs aussi l'autre jour
<teolemon> dans tous les cas on va relire les nouveaux chapitres
<cqfd93> la relecture ser plus efficace quand tout aura été traduit
<cqfd93> je compile le pdf régulièrement mais je ne l'ai pas encore mis en partage
<cqfd93> j'ai des erreurs de compil, probablement des problèmes d'inde
<cqfd93> *index
<cqfd93> il me manque 13 captures d'écran
<teolemon> ca sera allé très vite
<teolemon> aaargh moustique
<teolemon> il va aller au paradis des moustiques
<teolemon> c'est un endroit cool
<cqfd93> surtout pour les moustiques ! :-)
<cqfd93> oui, jj'ai le coup de main pour les captures
<cqfd93> mon seul problème, c'est pour le wifi et le bluetooth, pas dispo sur la mv
<cqfd93> et mes liveUSB ne marchent pas (foutu busybox initramfs...)
<cqfd93> tu as raring en dur sur une bécane avec wifi et bluetooth ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> bluetooth via une clé externe
<teolemon> mais ça devrait être bon
<cqfd93> ça t'ennuierais de faire les quelques captures avec wifi et bluetooth ? pour les retailler, je peux le faire
<cqfd93> dans notre dossier partagé sur dropbox, on peut faire du vide ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> videau complet
<cqfd93> oui pour le vide ?
<cqfd93> ok Gigo !
<teolemon> mais j'ai de la place
<teolemon> normalement
<cqfd93> oui mais ça ne sert à rien de conserver :-)
<teolemon> j'ai rajouté des suggestions sur le manuel
<teolemon> on devrait pouvoir être dans la première vague
<cqfd93> on est derrière les slovènes et les espagnols
<teolemon> on est virtuellement à égalité avec les espagnols
<cqfd93> y'a aussi une capture avec pilotes additionnels qui ne peut rien donner en mv
<cqfd93> je t'ai mis 4 captures originales, si tu peux t'en inspirer
<teolemon> ok
<cqfd93> merci d'avance !
<teolemon> je les fait demain matin
<teolemon> fais
<cqfd93> super !
<teolemon> à 4 chaînes des espagnols
<teolemon> avec pas mal de suggestions d'avance…
<cqfd93> on les aura !!!
<teolemon> je targette aussi les italiens sur les ddtp
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> bon Gigot
<teolemon> sleepy
<cqfd93> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas touché aux ddtp
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<teolemon> timeout
<teolemon> je pête un cable dans les validations
<teolemon> du coup
<cqfd93> ah oui ! :-(
<teolemon> je me suis mis à traduire des trucs moi-même
<teolemon> et j'écluse les suggestions au fur et à mesure
<teolemon> et techniquement
<cqfd93> c'est un boulot de bénédictin
<teolemon> la branche pour renvoyer les descriptions à debian est prête à être validé
<teolemon> e
<cqfd93> ???
<teolemon> j'ai envoyé quelques mails ce we
<teolemon> sur divers sujets
<teolemon> et j'espère que ça sera fructueux
<teolemon> pas de pré-annonce :-)
<cqfd93> tu peux raconter en privé ?
<teolemon> boaf
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> intégration des boutons vers les ddtp dans les gestionnaires de paquets
<teolemon> derniers détails pour envoyer notre travail à Debian
<teolemon> et
<teolemon> synchronisation plus fréquente de notre travail
<teolemon> avec Debian, ainsi qu'avec Ubuntu
<cqfd93> wow !
<teolemon> wow si ça avance
<teolemon> j'ai aussi envoyé un mel concernant les timeouts à canonical
<teolemon> elle m'a dit qu'elle revenait vers moi
<teolemon> et ça va faire une semaine…
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> allez
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-08
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<teolemon> hello luxpir
<teolemon> hello kurapika
<luxpir> hello teolemon
<luxpir> what goes on in here?
<teolemon> we're the French translators
<teolemon> why are you in here, may I ask then ? ;-)
<luxpir> I'm an English translator :)
<luxpir> vous etes des freelance qui font du volontariat ?
<luxpir> je comprends que les besoins de traduction d'Ubuntu sont importants - mais cela m'etonne que c'est fait pro bono
<luxpir> just wondering
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> c'est la beauté du libre :-)
<YoBoY> yo
<cqfd93> yo!
<YoBoY> luxpir, en fait, la plupart des traducteurs sont des amateurs de la traduction et ne font pas ça pour vivre. C'est plus du loisir et aimer les choses bien traduite que du pro bono.
<teolemon_> hello
<cqfd93> hello
<cqfd93> teolemon, t'as vu la pâtée qu'ils nous ont mis les espagnols ?
<teolemon_> voui
<YoBoY> sur les ddtp ?
<YoBoY> pour info, j'ai mis à jour les guide système et le guide serveur (12.04, 12.10 et 13.04), ça devrait atterrir sur le site dans les prochains jours
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> sur ubuntu manual
<teolemon_> cool :-)
<teolemon_> thanks
<YoBoY> j'ai pas vérifié l'état des traductions, mais je vous fait confiance ;)
<YoBoY> j'ai dl les derniers po systématiquement
<YoBoY> ya encore du chemin sur le guide serveur, mais avec un peu de chance ça reboostera les motivés
<cqfd93> j'ai avancé la traduction ubuntu manual
<cqfd93> et il ne reste que 2 captures à faire
<cqfd93> et maintenant sur les ddtp, timeout perpétuel :-(
<YoBoY> la misère… ils devraient peut être les découper en morceaux plus petits et pas juste main/…
<teolemon_> je recharge en suggestions le manuel
<teolemon_> pour les valideurs fous
<YoBoY> peut être qu'on devrait leur proposer de couper en main-softwares main-technicals etc histoire qu'on se concentre a minima sur les descriptions des programmes et moins sur les éléments techniques ou reconnus comme tels par la logithèque
<teolemon_> nightmonkey permet de faire le tri
<teolemon_> et d'après mon expérience sur multiverse
<teolemon_> il faut découper en des dizaines de parties
<teolemon_> si on veut se débarasser des timeouts
<teolemon_> et ensuite, ça ne sera pas gérable
<teolemon_> pour l'envoi en production
<teolemon_> le vrai truc, c'est qu'il faudrait une personne motivée pour hacker pour Launchpad
<teolemon_> je vais relancer la pdg de canonical bientôt
<teolemon_> je précise pour les gens qui maîtrisent LaTeX que la plupart des chaînes restantes dans le manuel ont juste a être légèrement modifiées
<teolemon_> la plupart des chaînes ont des suggestions faites par des humains
<teolemon_> pour la version précédente
<teolemon_> et c'est donc des modifications mineures
<teolemon_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<teolemon_> la sacro-sainte \menu{corbeille} au pied du lanceur
<teolemon_> lol
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-09
<luxpir> YoBoY: C'est bien de savoir. Il y a combien, a peu pres, de mots a traduire par an dans un tel systeme ?
<YoBoY> dur à dire, beaucoup de chaînes n'évoluent pas d'une version à l'autre. Après ça dépend plus des projets internes introduits. Exemple, quand on est passé à Unity ça a fait un paquet de nouvelles chaînes et la traduction a été à la traîne pour tout ce qui est guides/aide et descriptions des programmes, on a mis plus d'un an avant de pouvoir commencer à rattraper le retard
<YoBoY> en plus ubuntu c'est aussi tous les programmes qui le composent et qui ont leur propres groupes de traducteurs (exemple Firefox), ces traductions on ne les fait pas dans l'équipe "ubuntu", même si rien n'empêche quelqu'un d'être aussi traducteur de firefox :)
<luxpir> plein plein de travail donc. chapeau, les traducteurs ubuntu. cela m'impressionne beaucoup. votre 'histoire' devrait etre plus bien connu dans le monde de la trad -> je peux vous poser une dizaine de questions afin de rediger un blog-post a partager parmis les collegues ?
<YoBoY> il faudra attendre que teolemon ou cqfd93 repassent pour des questions, je ne suis qu'un squatteur sur ce salon, je ne fait que très peu de traduction ^^ (je suis mauvais)
<luxpir> d'accord ! et je te crois pas pour les trads mauvais !
<YoBoY> tu n'as qu'à me relire pour voir que je manque de rigueur et que je fais quelques fautes ;)
<luxpir> on pardonne des fautes IRC, non ? merci en tout cas. I'll hang around and see if I can't find out more.
<YoBoY> oui oui, on les pardonne, je plaisantais :) j'ai surtout pas le temps
<YoBoY> je m'occupe plus de la partie communauté francophone d'ubuntu
<teolemon> salut à tous
<teolemon> je suis en train de valider vos suggestions
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas à me signaler les paquets que vous traduisez au fur et à mesure
<teolemon> là, je suis sur les descriptions de paquets
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+lang/fr
<teolemon> YoBoY ?
<teolemon> est ce que tu as ceci dans le pipe ?
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<teolemon> j'ai relancé Jane Silber
<teolemon> sur launchpad
<teolemon> salut :-)
<YoBoY> teolemon, ?
<YoBoY> le pipe ?
<teolemon> le packaging guide
<teolemon> le processus de publication
<teolemon> que tu as lancé pour les guides bureau et serveur
<YoBoY> non, pas vraiment destiné au grand public… tu penses qu'on devrait le mettre ?
<YoBoY> elle est où cette doc à la base ?
<teolemon> pas en version finie
<teolemon> mais pour continuer la traduction
<teolemon> elle est nouvelle
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<teolemon> dispo sur http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging
<teolemon> une fois terminée
<teolemon> et sous forme html/pdf/epub/paquet
<YoBoY> ba, dés que vous aurez dépassé on va dire 50% de la traduction, je commencerai à regarder ça, on fait comme ça ? :)
<YoBoY> et sinon teolemon, luxpir voulait faire une interview de nos activités de traducteur
<luxpir> c'est vrai teolemon, je revient vers vous demain/la semaine prochaine pour essayer de te faire parler, si cela conviendrait !
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> luxpir
<teolemon> le plus simple, c'est que tu nous partages un gdoc avec les questions
<teolemon> et on rédige à plusieurs mains
<luxpir> crowd-interview. I like. d'accord, je fais comme cela.
<cqfd93> salut à tous !
<teolemon> de notre côté, il faut qu'on ait l'air cools, et qu'on puisse recruter plein de nouveaux chibis traducteurs :-)
<teolemon> hej cqfd :-)
<teolemon> j'apprends à l'instant que luxpir veut nous interviewer
<cqfd93> teolemon, j'ai lu ce que tu disais sur les timeout et sur la sacro-sainte corbeille dans UM
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> je viens de trouver un moyen pour les ddtp
<luxpir> c'est compris. je connais quelques uns :)
<teolemon> je valide par personne
<teolemon> j'ai validé anne
<teolemon> et j'ai validé hélion
<teolemon> pour nous deux, y'en a trop
<teolemon> je vais voir s'il y a des suggestions par Gisèl
<teolemon> e
<cqfd93> je sais plus comment on avait décidé de dire sacro-sainte corbeille, tu veux qu'on change ?
<teolemon> non
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> je trouve ça très drôle
<teolemon> on garde :-D
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> je viens de valider un paquet démentiel
<teolemon> j'ai oublié le thème
<teolemon> ah non
<teolemon> enfin le développeur devait être sous lsd
<teolemon> quand il a rédigé la description
<cqfd93> :-) Y'en a des drôles...
<teolemon> genre ces urls
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+filter?person=gisele-perreault
<teolemon> je suis à 160
<teolemon> et je vais tenter de descendre le plus bas possible
<teolemon> il y a pas mal de multiverse à valider
<teolemon> ça devrait pas bugger
<teolemon> luxpir: du coup, pour avoir une interview réaliste
<teolemon> il faut t'immerger en traduisant des ddtp
<teolemon> :-D
<teolemon> 200 à 300 devraient suffir ^^
<luxpir> heh bien sur
<luxpir> sauf que je suis de langue maternelle anglaise
<luxpir> donc je ne pourrais pas me permettre !
<luxpir> voir le processus, par contre, cela serait d'interet
<teolemon> tu as déjà utilisé launchpad ?
<teolemon> il n'y a pas de processus, juste beaucoup de lecture
<teolemon> doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-fr-l10n
<luxpir> je passe un coup d'oeil bientot - je dois m'en aller pour l'instant
<luxpir> merci en tout cas de votre accueil >> je reviens vers vous d'ici bientot
<teolemon> bon
<cqfd93> depuis près de 24 heures, je n'ai que des timeout sur ddtp, du coup je n'y touche plus
<teolemon> j'ai relancé jane silber tout à l'heure
<teolemon> next thing, on uploade universe, multiverse, main et restricted pour toutes les séries, dans toutes les langues
<teolemon> à midi
<teolemon> et on fait sauter Launchpad ^^
<cqfd93> à midi : ton heure, ou la mienne ???
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> je signale qu'on est presque devant les italiens
<teolemon> pour les descriptions de paquets
<teolemon> à 200 chaînes près
<teolemon> pour reconquérir notre place perdue
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> on peut aller tancer les italiens sur ubuntu-it :-)
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> c'est de ça dont tu parlais plus tôt ? Ever woken up in the middle of the night to find you've been  kidnapped... and so's your bedroom? Ever had to fend for yourself in the  face of strangely hypnotic music, alien doctors, talking computers  a-plenty and half-finished bathrooms? Ever found something unpleasant in  a burger?
<teolemon> ouuui :-D
<cqfd93> effectivement, il n'avait pas fumé que la moquette !
<cqfd93> Ne restent plus que 4 suggestions sur multiverse
<teolemon> scope ?
<cqfd93> je ne sais toujours pas pour scope
<cqfd93> Nan, c'est quoi ce délire ??? 4 fois de suite que je passe à une nouvelle page sur universe SANS TIMEOUT !!!
<YoBoY> c'est un coup des chinois :D
<cqfd93> ;-)
<YoBoY> ou alors Jane à taper du poings, et ya tout une équipe aux US ou pas loin qui fini sa journée en corrigeant tout ça
<cqfd93> si seulement c'était vrai...
<cqfd93> teolemon, t'as fait un chantage à la bombe chez Canonica, ? ça fait un certain nombre de pages de universe que je valide sans timeout !!!
<cqfd93> *canonical
<teolemon> hé hé
<cqfd93> t'as frappé à la bonne porte ?
<teolemon> Puisque ces mystères me dépassent, feignons d'en être l'organisateur…
<teolemon> par contre, planification pour l'UDS
<teolemon> qui arrive en trombe
<cqfd93> bon, j'ai parlé trop vite...
<cqfd93> j'ai actualisé le pdf sur ubuntu one
<cqfd93> http://ubuntuone.com/5w5rgUH8MP6NZBln9rJrRY
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> je viens de lancer un mail sur ubuntu-translators
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> si tu as des idées
<teolemon> feel free
<teolemon> il y a aussi bcp de mise en forme à faire
<cqfd93> à part piquer un gros coup de gueule, je n'ai pas trop d'idées
<teolemon> j'ai noté des trucs
<teolemon> il faudrait idéalement se taper la liste de bogues de ubuntu translators
<teolemon> et cette de rosetta
<teolemon> et lister les plus importants dans le doc
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-10
<YoBoY>  dégorder dans du sucre roux
<YoBoY> oups
<YoBoY> désolé
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-11
<YoBoY> bonjour
<ljere> salut YoBoY
<ljere> dit tu es au courant que la doc ne répond plus
<YoBoY> oui
<ljere> tu sais pourquoi?
<YoBoY> parce que le serveur ne répond plus ^^
<ljere> oki
<YoBoY> ljere, on va la faire basculer sur le serveur de secours dès qu'un adminsys passera par là
<ljere> ok
<teolemon> à titre historique:
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/71262/+translate
<teolemon> hello
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-05-09
<ZobjO_o> ping YoBoY
<YoBoY> pong ZobjO_o
<ZobjO_o> ca va ?
<YoBoY> ça peut aller et toi ?
<ZobjO_o> est que tu connais qqu'un qui fait partie de l'équipe de fullcirclemag FR ?
<ZobjO_o> oui ca va
<YoBoY> fredphil91 webmaster@fullcirclemag.fr
<YoBoY> (Philippe Dubrulle)
<YoBoY> mais je ne le connais pas plus que ça, why ?
<ZobjO_o> car je cherchais à la contacter mais pas de réponse sur l'adresse webmaster@...
<ZobjO_o> merci ;-)
<YoBoY> p.dubrulle @ gmail…
<ZobjO_o> merci
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-05-12
<arverne73> Bonjour. Je me suis inscris récemment sur la liste des traducteurs.
<arverne73> Sur quels projets puis-je éventuellement apporter mon aide ? Et quel outil utilisez vous pour compléter les fichiers de traductions ? Simple éditeur de texte ou logiciel dédié ? Avec quels arguments ? Merci
